# IllusionAudio C6 owners, please come forward.



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I currently am running these in my. Legacy courtesy of the great job that Don (6spdcoupe) has done for me. What I would like is to hear from others who also are running these. Maybe you are willing to share what you are powering them with, and how they are installed in your build. Pictures would be great, but more so your opinion is what I would like to share in. I will start, mine are in my stock locations in my 2010 Legacy and they are powered by a Mosconi AS200.4.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Mine are in a ford edge
Mids in the stock location and tweeters are on the pillars.
Powered by a mosconi one 60.6' four channels bridged for the mids and the last two channels for the tweeters.
Run active so I'm. It using the passive crossovers.
Is that all you want to know?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I would love to know whatever you feel like sharing outside of the cost for them. Mine are run active via a Mosconi 4to6 as I felt there was no need for me to do a 6to8 since I knew that I was never going to do a three way in this car. In the beginning I was considering the C8, but to me it would have required too much work to have them fit into my stock location.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

The 4to6 wasn't out when I bought mine or I would have gone that route. I like the options the 4to6 has better than the 6to8
Here's my impressions so far:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...on-audio-carbon-c6-audiomobile-elite-sub.html


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm very impressed. Couldn't be happier with how my car sounds and along with the sub I use they seem to have been meant for each other.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I suppose I can give some response, even though mine are not installed yet. They will be going into an '04 xB. Mids in the stock door location and I will try the tweeters in the stock dash location first. If I do not care for that, they will be moved to the A-pillars. 

Processing is going to be handled by a Pioneer DEH-80PRS. Power will be provided by an Arc Audio KS900.6. The four channels will be bridged to two channels at 200w for the mids and the last two channels will be left unbridged for the tweeters at 150w.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Now this is where I am curious. I'm using the four channels of my Mosconi on my set of Illusions. I'm wondering if I should bridge my AS200.4 to the mids alone, then pick up a amp for the tweeters?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

What options does the 4to6 have that the 6to8 doesnt?

I have the C8 set with a Focal BE 3" mid, until the C3 comes out. The tweet and mid are in a pod on my dash, the 8" is in the door.
I have a 6to8v8 and on the tweets and mids a 200.4 and the midbass has a 200.2 (and then a 200.4 for subs)

I dig it!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

WOW, you've got some kind of power there mister, we need a video of well we know it sounds.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Coppertone said:


> Now this is where I am curious. I'm using the four channels of my Mosconi on my set of Illusions. I'm wondering if I should bridge my AS200.4 to the mids alone, then pick up a amp for the tweeters?


Man, I would think 200w/channel would be plenty. 600+w/channel?! Want to talk about head room? I was originally planning to use the KS900.6 for my entire system (60w to ea. mid and tweeter), but decided I wanted a bit more head room.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Based on how great these sound to me now, I can only pant heavily thinking about the extra headroom . Although I'm sure that if I change this up, they would find my body floating in a river somewhere.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Not to derail...But I would like to know the difference between the Copper Beryllium Tweeter on the carbon set and the Anodized Aluminum tweeter in the CX5 / CX4 point source. When these first came out it was said both would have the same tweeter that comes in the carbon set. Not bashing by any means but wanted to know if there is a difference.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Bluenote said:


> Not to derail...But I would like to know the difference between the Copper Beryllium Tweeter on the carbon set and the Anodized Aluminum tweeter in the CX5 / CX4 point source. When these first came out it was said both would have the same tweeter that comes in the carbon set. Not bashing by any means but wanted to know if there is a difference.


Have the former in the wife's vehicle (C5CX). I would give the edge to the Beryllium tweeter, as the aluminum is smaller...but in effect it's a compromise as it allows more cone area on the mid to give it more extension in the lower midrange that IMHO it otherwise would not have if it were a bigger tweeter. The C6CX though as I understand uses the Beryllium tweeter.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Richard, I find these speakers to be very intriguing as I am looking to go point source in my next iteration. looking forward to seeing the 3 inch point source as a possible a-pillar option. I've really become kinda hooked on the sound of Morels so I'll be planning to really hear more on these Carbons for myself soon.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Bluenote said:


> Thanks Richard, I find these speakers to be very intriguing as I am looking to go point source in my next iteration. looking forward to seeing the 3 inch point source as a possible a-pillar option. I've really become kinda hooked on the sound of Morels so I'll be planning to really hear more on these Carbons for myself soon.


I'd love to hear your impression of the Carbons compared to the Morel when the day comes! I haven't heard either, but Morel has always been at the top of my list of wants. Lately though, the Carbons have been looking nice as a future 3-way setup option because of the forthcoming 3" drivers, and also the Focal Flax 3-ways. The Arc Black 4 is just too big for my pillars, blaahhhhrgh.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Bluenote said:


> Thanks Richard, I find these speakers to be very intriguing as I am looking to go point source in my next iteration. looking forward to seeing the 3 inch point source as a possible a-pillar option. I've really become kinda hooked on the sound of Morels so I'll be planning to really hear more on these Carbons for myself soon.


You can stop by our shop and hear my truck anytime...


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Joey I am soooo overdue for a visit to the shop. I haven't been down since the grand opening! Thanks for offering - and you really do some bad_ss fabrication!


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Hoptologist said:


> I'd love to hear your impression of the Carbons compared to the Morel when the day comes! I haven't heard either, but Morel has always been at the top of my list of wants. Lately though, the Carbons have been looking nice as a future 3-way setup option because of the forthcoming 3" drivers, and also the Focal Flax 3-ways. The Arc Black 4 is just too big for my pillars, blaahhhhrgh.[/
> 
> Got it! I think the Cx4's are too big for mine too... But point source will be the next deal for sure.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> What options does the 4to6 have that the 6to8 doesnt?


The 4to6 has the ability to use a single controller for presets and on other for sub as well as master volume if you wanted and you don't need the digital controller.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Now for my 4to6, I opted for both the Bluetooth, and the RDC. Is that overkill, why yes it is which is why I have them lol.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> Now for my 4to6, I opted for both the Bluetooth, and the RDC. Is that overkill, why yes it is which is why I have them lol.


I don't think so. I have both as well. I only use the Bluetooth for tuning with the laptop. I use the RDC for on the fly sub level adjustments and switching between presets. I only use it for presets and sub level which is why the 4to6 would have been my preference.

Also I love your signature yet your still talking about upgrading your current system.. Lol


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol the signature is only there to justify my insanity.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> You can stop by our shop and hear my truck anytime...


Joey, I had no idea you had all that stuff in your ride. I hope your offer can apply to me when I make my way down to your shop in about a month. It is looking like I might be getting a bit of a mini get together going on at your shop too. lol I already have two guys that have offered to meet up at your shop for some demoing, etc. Richard and Scott for some AP and GZ lovin'. Those Illusion drivers (particularly the ones you have in the config you are using them) are at the top of my list. Hoping to get some more info on the new C3s coming out too - maybe you'll have them by then? Oh, and of course mine is always available for demoing too. I would love some feedback and you can check out the box that you helped me build.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

What's the story with the c3? Is it a midrange driver or a full range point source?


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

papasin said:


> but in effect it's a compromise as it allows more cone area on the mid to give it more extension in the lower midrange that IMHO it otherwise would not have if it were a bigger tweeter.


Would this be a issue with the point source design since the tweeter isn't actually in front of the woofer?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

jel847 said:


> Would this be a issue with the point source design since the tweeter isn't actually in front of the woofer?


As I understand it, a coaxial by definition has the tweeter in front of the woofer, thereby, the mid woofer's cone actually would have most of the cone area as the tweeter does not take up that space. But thereby, the mid and the tweeter would not be on the same plane.

A point source by definition has the tweeter embedded within the mid, and therefore reduces the cone area of the mid the larger you make the tweeter. If you look at the Kefs for example that bikinpunk uses in his car, even though it is a 5.25" point source, the tweeter takes up nearly half the cone, and therefore, has a relatively high Fs for a 5.25". Not saying there's anything wrong with that, and actually, has certain advantages afforded to it. The Illusion point source takes a different approach, with a good deal lower Fs on the mid, at the tradeoff of a smaller tweeter. For MrsPapasin's application in her car, this was a serious consideration we made (and tested a few different ones). We ended up going with the Illusion C5CX, and it does quite well to cover effectively anywhere from 80/100Hz all the way to 20kHz depending on the tune. 

So not sure if I misunderstood your post, or hopefully perhaps, mine helps clarify, and at the minimum, discusses our thought process.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

papasin said:


> As I understand it, a coaxial by definition has the tweeter in front of the woofer, thereby, the mid woofer's cone actually would have most of the cone area as the tweeter does not take up that space. But thereby, the mid and the tweeter would not be on the same plane.
> 
> A point source by definition has the tweeter embedded within the mid, and therefore reduces the cone area of the mid the larger you make the tweeter. If you look at the Kefs for example that bikinpunk uses in his car, even though it is a 5.25" point source, the tweeter takes up nearly half the cone, and therefore, has a relatively high Fs for a 5.25". Not saying there's anything wrong with that, and actually, has certain advantages afforded to it. The Illusion point source takes a different approach, with a good deal lower Fs on the mid, at the tradeoff of a smaller tweeter. For MrsPapasin's application in her car, this was a serious consideration we made (and tested a few different ones). We ended up going with the Illusion C5CX, and it does quite well to cover effectively anywhere from 80/100Hz all the way to 20kHz depending on the tune.
> 
> So not sure if I misunderstood your post, or hopefully perhaps, mine helps clarify, and at the minimum, discusses our thought process.



Thanks for the clarification. I was unaware the woofer cone was reduced to fit the mid.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Interesting..was just looking at the specs and the difference between the C6 and C6cx
You learn something every day, I'm glad I asked.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

jel847 said:


> Interesting..was just looking at the specs and the difference between the C6 and C6cx
> You learn something every day, I'm glad I asked.


Yep, and I'm learning as well (as I imagine we all are).

If you are more curious re: point sources in general, do a search on "point source with coincident phase centers". There are IEEE papers on this topic, that discuss the merits and advantages of point sources that provide good accuracy at close distances to the phase center (i.e. near filed applications). Full range drivers are also another approach to achieve this, with other tradeoffs associated. Not saying a traditional 2-way or 3-way can't be made to have good accuracy either...it's all about tradeoffs.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

jel847 said:


> The 4to6 has the ability to use a single controller for presets and on other for sub as well as master volume if you wanted and you don't need the digital controller.


Ah, got it.... Just a note,, There is a single knob controller for the 6to8 in the works.. And, with 6to8 you always have the AMAS option...


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I'd like to hear some impressions on the sound of the C6s as well. I heard them in Copter's car and thought they sounded very nice. Detailed on the highs and the woofer dug down nicely.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

I have less than 100 hours on my set. At first I was blown away by the impact and upfront bass of the mids and how easy they are to listen to. As someone who has always been a fan of silk tweeters and have only ever heard maybe two metal dome tweeters I have tolerated I can say these illusion tweeters are a pleasure to listen to. There is nothing fatiguing about them, not too bright but very detailed. I've taken a few long trips with them and like I said, never noticed them. They work very well with the woofers everything running active.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I really like mine. Very smooth and easy to listen to, but I preferred my QSD216s. I think they were a bit more efficient and more durable. I've already had one mid replaced and I have an intermittent tweeter that may have to be as well. For power the mids are on a mosconi 200.2 and the tweeters are on half of a mosconi 100.4. Processor is a 6to8 and sun is now a Morel Ultimo 10SC. My C10 was bottoming where my Arc10 and Morel don't.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

I know another member here that keeps having problems with the mids as well. In fact last I heard he was ready to ditch them because he keeps having to replace mids. His stuff is professionally installed and tuned so I it doesn't sound like it's something he did.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

jel847 said:


> I know another member here that keeps having problems with the mids as well. In fact last I heard he was ready to ditch them because he keeps having to replace mids. His stuff is professionally installed and tuned so I it doesn't sound like it's something he did.


Hmm, curious as this is the first I've heard of any issues with any of the Illusion Carbon series. I wonder if anyone has had similar issues with the c8? That is one of the two I am considering for midbass.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

I thought his was isolated until quality_sound mentioned his problems. I drive mine hard crossed low and have had no issues.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

jel847 said:


> I thought his was isolated until quality_sound mentioned his problems. I drive mine hard crossed low and have had no issues.


It was probably just two bad apples or maybe the owner was doing something he shouldn't. Everybody is capable of blowing up a speaker if they are not careful. I have read reviews from many on these drivers adn these are the only two instances I have heard of any issues at all.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I also have these and drive them hard but no issues to speak of. Am I saying that these are the second coming, no I am not. What I am saying is that I was always in the habit of ditching things as opposed to working to reduce their flaws. All of my gear is professionally installed and with the exception of a loose screw on my passenger side tweeter, all has been well. I have to wonder who these two owners are and what they are doing to correct this problem.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

I am more than happy with mine and think they are a fantastic set of speakers.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Mine didn't die, it sounded off. I think the coil was misaligned either at the factory or possibly during shipping. I cross mine between 80 and 100 Hz and they only see a bit over 200 Watts each. They definitely weren't overdriven. I'll probably sell them and use my horns unless I pick up this NISMO 370. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

It's funny you've mentioned the Nismo 370, as a gentleman that I know has one and is looking to do a lightweight audio system in his.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

And it's only because the finance guy at the Nissan dealer wants an STI and I can sell him mine for more than I paid but less than he can get one for but I told him I'd only do it if I got the NISMO for the number I wanted. I guess my numbers aren't too far off because one of the owners of the dealership called to get a few more details about the car. 

I'd probably do a C8 in the doors though. They can take a 6x9 and from what I hear, have no depth restriction either. There's a small mid just above it as well that a C3 would be perfect in. Tweeters are stupid easy to install. Then it's just the sub and amps. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Do you have info on that c3 midrange yet? Availability? Price? Dimensions? etc


----------



## socapots (Mar 29, 2014)

jel847 said:


> I know another member here that keeps having problems with the mids as well. In fact last I heard he was ready to ditch them because he keeps having to replace mids. His stuff is professionally installed and tuned so I it doesn't sound like it's something he did.


I will second this. 
Had a set put in my F250. Just this week the driver side Midrange stopped working again. 
Professionally installed, and tuned. First time they replaced it no problems. Not sure what will happen this time. Seems odd that the same side wild go twice in a similar time frame. 
Only thing I noticed was that the motor assembly may be getting some pressure from the door panel. Maybe after some time of that pressure and 5 or 6 months of the door opening and closing is causing a premature failure? 
I came across this site searching for others with similar problems. So far this is the fits I've herd of.


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

Greetings!

There will eventually two new 3" carbon series drivers. One will be a semi full range driver and another will be a coincident driver. We have a working prototype of the full range driver at Orca right now. We actually showed that driver at SBN last weekend. Great response from our dealers and the general public. Same size as the Focal 3" mid so everyone that knows that driver will have a good reference as to the size. Driver should play from 18khz to about 250hz. Small sealed enclosure of course. The coincident driver will follow soon after this driver is released. It's taking some time to get this driver out due to the manufacturing and tooling up process. When we are starting the first run of the drivers I will let everyone on here know. 

To the gentlemen who are experiencing problems with there c6 drivers, please have your dealers get an RA number from Orca so we can get you new ones. We need those drivers that have stopped working back so we can determine if there is a manufacturing problem or if something needs to be addressed in other areas. It is our desire st IllusionAudio to provide the absolute best customer service in the industry. Your help and understanding is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks guys!

Nick Wingate
National Training Coirdinator
Orca Design and Mfg


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> There will eventually two new 3" carbon series drivers. One will be a semi full range driver and another will be a coincident driver. We have a working prototype of the full range driver at Orca right now. We actually showed that driver at SBN last weekend. Great response from our dealers and the general public. Same size as the Focal 3" mid so everyone that knows that driver will have a good reference as to the size. Driver should play from 18khz to about 250hz. Small sealed enclosure of course. The coincident driver will follow soon after this driver is released. It's taking some time to get this driver out due to the manufacturing and tooling up process. When we are starting the first run of the drivers I will let everyone on here know.
> 
> ...


Great news! Is it possible to get some FR/impedeance graphs and T/S parameters of the C4CX, C4, and C3?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> There will eventually two new 3" carbon series drivers. One will be a semi full range driver and another will be a coincident driver. We have a working prototype of the full range driver at Orca right now. We actually showed that driver at SBN last weekend. Great response from our dealers and the general public. Same size as the Focal 3" mid so everyone that knows that driver will have a good reference as to the size. Driver should play from 18khz to about 250hz. Small sealed enclosure of course. The coincident driver will follow soon after this driver is released. It's taking some time to get this driver out due to the manufacturing and tooling up process. When we are starting the first run of the drivers I will let everyone on here know.
> 
> ...


Nick, 

Mine was already swapped out but I haven't used them since. I'm sure the replacement is fine though.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the update Nick! I look forward to additional information and the eventual release of the 3" drivers.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I beat on my C8's with 200 per channel and haven't had any issues... 



james2266 said:


> Hmm, curious as this is the first I've heard of any issues with any of the Illusion Carbon series. I wonder if anyone has had similar issues with the c8? That is one of the two I am considering for midbass.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

My C6s were seeing 200w as well, but I reset my gains and tuning today. Haven't rescoped them, but the gains are significantly lower than they were previously. With conservative crossovers and being reasonable with the volume knob, I never had an issue with them at the scoped 200w.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

I'm still having problems with my C6's, honestly I'm ready to move on to a different speaker. I appreciate the warranty but I don't want to have to keep having my car doors opened for swaps. I've never had this much trouble with a speaker.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I beat on my C8's with 200 per channel and haven't had any issues...


200 per channel? that's it? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

jtaudioacc said:


> 200 per channel? that's it? lol


It's all I had room for....


----------



## socapots (Mar 29, 2014)

As stated before I've experienced problems for a second time with my driver side midrange speaker. Had it replaced again today. Much to my dismay it did not sound good when I picked it up. 
It goes back to the store on Friday to try figure out what is wrong. 
I was told by the store I purchased from that condensation can form on the back of the speaker causing problems because the magnet is on the front. They said that has happened with another customer. 
But no one was able to say for sure if that it what caused the speaker to fail. 
I hope they can figure something out. Worst case is take them out and put them in something that only gets driven in the summer months.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

socapots said:


> As stated before I've experienced problems for a second time with my driver side midrange speaker. Had it replaced again today. Much to my dismay it did not sound good when I picked it up.
> It goes back to the store on Friday to try figure out what is wrong.
> I was told by the store I purchased from that condensation can form on the back of the speaker causing problems because the magnet is on the front. They said that has happened with another customer.
> But no one was able to say for sure if that it what caused the speaker to fail.
> I hope they can figure something out. Worst case is take them out and put them in something that only gets driven in the summer months.


interesting logic. so you heard it sounding bad driving home?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

socapots said:


> As stated before I've experienced problems for a second time with my driver side midrange speaker. Had it replaced again today. Much to my dismay it did not sound good when I picked it up.
> It goes back to the store on Friday to try figure out what is wrong.
> I was told by the store I purchased from that condensation can form on the back of the speaker causing problems because the magnet is on the front. They said that has happened with another customer.
> But no one was able to say for sure if that it what caused the speaker to fail.
> I hope they can figure something out. Worst case is take them out and put them in something that only gets driven in the summer months.



I'm not buying the condensation excuse. The magnet placement would not change that if it were really an issue. Hope you get it sorted out


----------



## socapots (Mar 29, 2014)

As soon as I pulled out of the parking lot. Pretty much drove around the store and back in. Spoke with them about it and made another appointment.

It's really strange. I put a song on repeat. faded to just the one door and could seemingly hear it get better then worse. Playing the same song. And not at the same spot in the song either.

When I got home I went as far as switching the left and right inputs on the bit 10 and it made no difference. 
Makes me think it's the band new speaker, the wiring to the door, or the crossover that comes with the speaker set...
I wonder if that is wet! I don't even know where they put it. 
See what they can find I guess.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Can u describe "bad" a little more ?


----------



## socapots (Mar 29, 2014)

Like a speaker on its way out..
They replaced it again today. Sounds great again. Lol
The store thinks they got a bad batch.
Time will tell I guess.


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

I was curious about the previous comment, in post 12 and 13, about the C4 CX and the C5 CX not using the berillium/copper
tweeter, in Illusion Audios pamphlet they indicate that it does.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

whoever said:


> I was curious about the previous comment, in post 12 and 13, about the C4 CX and the C5 CX not using the berillium/copper
> 
> tweeter, in Illusion Audios pamphlet they indicate that it does.



Web page indicates aluminum dome.

http://www.illusionaudio-america.com/carbon/carbon-c4-cx/

So do the spec sheets.

http://www.illusionaudio-america.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/CarbonC4CX.pdf


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

papasin said:


> Web page indicates aluminum dome.
> 
> Carbon C4 CX | Illusion Audio
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Richard. That explains a few things on my thoughts of your vehicle actually. I didn't say but I thought it was a tad hot on some lower treble frequencies. Funny thing was that I didn't get that from your wife's Smart tho. Maybe it all was tuning differences as I originally thought tho. I see that the 6 inch coax uses the berillium tweeter material tho. I wonder what those sound like and more importantly what they cost. Might be an option for me for my rear doors if I do indeed go full surround sound. Still debating on that. Things are sounding pretty good right now as it stands.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

james2266 said:


> Thanks for that Richard. That explains a few things on my thoughts of your vehicle actually. I didn't say but I thought it was a tad hot on some lower treble frequencies. Funny thing was that I didn't get that from your wife's Smart tho. Maybe it all was tuning differences as I originally thought tho. I see that the 6 inch coax uses the berillium tweeter material tho. I wonder what those sound like and more importantly what they cost. Might be an option for me for my rear doors if I do indeed go full surround sound. Still debating on that. Things are sounding pretty good right now as it stands.



Hmmm, interesting. You're the only person to make that observation, as everyone else who has listened to my car thought/thinks that it's laid back on the top end. But since both my C4CX and my wife's C5CX use the same tweeter, it's likely in the tune and my impressions are opposite of yours and as of most folks who have listened to both vehicles.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

papasin said:


> Hmmm, interesting. You're the only person to make that observation, as everyone else who has listened to my car thought/thinks that it's laid back on the top end. But since both my C4CX and my wife's C5CX use the same tweeter, it's likely in the tune and my impressions are opposite of yours and as of most folks who have listened to both vehicles.


Maybe my ears were just a little off that day. Don't get me wrong. This was no slight on your vehicle at all. It was a very nice setup and that was about the only thing I took away that could even be classed as a possible negative. Maybe it was that specific song too. I lean more toward my possible tired and/or inexperienced ears.


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

I'll take pictures of their pamphlet it's says berillium/copper, I'm not at the shop right now.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I've personally heard the Illusion berillium/copper tweeter on a fair number of vehicles and they are quite nice. However, I wouldn't discount the capabilities of the aluminum (metal) dome on the C4CX/C5CX. With the right tune, they are more lifelike and real than other tweeters out there. I couldn't have said it better than the post below.



highly said:


> Silk dome tweeters are nice. They can be made to do a lot of things well, and tend to be forgiving to a less accurate tune and still sound good. They can sparkle and they can provide very nice ambiance. I was a silk dome-or-ring man for a very long time. Once you start becoming attentive to transient response and accurately reproducing the sounds made by cymbals and horns the merits of a silk dome begin to fall away. It's at that point that you realize only a metal dome has the leading edge impact that these instruments possess. The trouble is that there are a LOT of crappy metal domes around and they are much less forgiving than silk. Finding a metal dome that can lay down for daily use with Primus and Dream Theater without causing blood loss but be tightened up for competition is no small feat.


We just got some help with another solid tuning session from BigRed on the wife's C5CX. We'd considered going with the separate copper tweeter, but this latest tune makes it seem moot with the realism these "tiny" aluminum domes are able to pull off.

EDIT: Many thanks to BigRed for the tuning help! You sir are a craftsman. MrsPapasin sent you an email to give her impressions with her critical ears.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

jel847 said:


> I know another member here that keeps having problems with the mids as well. In fact last I heard he was ready to ditch them because he keeps having to replace mids. His stuff is professionally installed and tuned so I it doesn't sound like it's something he did.





quality_sound said:


> Mine didn't die, it sounded off. I think the coil was misaligned either at the factory or possibly during shipping. I cross mine between 80 and 100 Hz and they only see a bit over 200 Watts each. They definitely weren't overdriven. I'll probably sell them and use my horns unless I pick up this NISMO 370.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk





socapots said:


> I will second this.
> Had a set put in my F250. Just this week the driver side Midrange stopped working again.
> Professionally installed, and tuned. First time they replaced it no problems. Not sure what will happen this time. Seems odd that the same side wild go twice in a similar time frame.
> Only thing I noticed was that the motor assembly may be getting some pressure from the door panel. Maybe after some time of that pressure and 5 or 6 months of the door opening and closing is causing a premature failure?
> I came across this site searching for others with similar problems. So far this is the fits I've herd of.





BlueAc said:


> I'm still having problems with my C6's, honestly I'm ready to move on to a different speaker. I appreciate the warranty but I don't want to have to keep having my car doors opened for swaps. I've never had this much trouble with a speaker.


I find this very interesting. Its nice to know I have not lost my mind. My issue is also Orca not getting back with me or my dealer.

In my case I had a dead tweeter nearly instantly and while it took a couple weeks I did get a warranty replacement. All was fine for a week until I sold my deck and then it took another week for my new deck to show up. When powering up the new deck both mids did not work. Upon further inspection and removal of the doors yet again I noticed if I touched the cones they would produce sound. One very poorly and the other one normalish until I stopped touching them. Worked fine, no use for a week then dead. Interesting. A little more output and touching and the drivers door mid would play until turned down but the passenger side sounded terrible. For some reason the driver side started working again but just didn't have the tone it once did. So I pulled them while waiting for the warranty to go through and two weeks later I still have no answer. I installed some Hertz mille 1600s in their place and continued with the Illusion tweeters but a day latter I noticed a resonance around 3000hz on the other tweeter now at moderate levels. Sound fine at lower levels up to medium but anything after that and it starts to buzz. So I yanked them and threw my TBIs in until my PHDs show up.

My Illusions were powered off the 150 watt channels on my 450/4 and were never turned up to the volume of all the other speakers installed before or since. I figured it had to be early production flaws but being as how my claim seems to be ignored I guess Orca feels otherwise.


----------



## socapots (Mar 29, 2014)

That shucks man. 
Hopefully it works out. I've not had much time in my truck. Hopefully the last and don't crap out right after warranty is up.


----------

